# Are you going to download Animal Forest on the Rev



## Jeremy (Sep 10, 2005)

Theres a verry good chance we will be able to download Animal Forest (the first AC game in Japan for the N64) on the Revolution.  If we are able to, will you?


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Sep 10, 2005)

Probobly.It would be pretty cool to compare it with AC for the GC, and see how they bother relate and stuff.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, to see what it is like.


----------



## Monkey09 (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool has anyone here played it???


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 10, 2005)

Monkey09 said:
			
		

> Cool has anyone here played it???


 No, I haven't. I've seen screenshots, though.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 10, 2005)

yup

and it will be free.


----------



## ƒish (Sep 10, 2005)

i think i'd download it...

yeh, theres alot of games i want to download... now all i need is money


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 10, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> yup
> 
> and it will be free.


 ???
downloads are gonna cost money, but probably not alot (like a dollar, or maybe a little more).


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well i don't think the download will cost you but you might need to buy memory to store it on, Yes the system will have some but you might want more and don't forget space needed to save games.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

oh and I actually won't....because I will still be playing AC DS!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Sep 10, 2005)

if its not free i mean you KNOW that there is gunna be 2914194 cracks and hacks for the rev toget the game


----------



## Liquefy (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, I'd like to see how it plays.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

i tryed downloading it but the it asked for a credit card so started puting in random numbers    
-_-


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, I'll download it.  I'd like to see all of the Japanese holidays, some items that were thrown out, etc...  But If I had a choice, I'd pick AC Rev anyday.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

DUHH every1 would i think : :mez:


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 11, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> DUHH every1 would i think : :mez:


 Yeah, I know.


----------



## biffyboy (Sep 17, 2005)

I most likely will if I have the capabilities to do so by then (I have dial-up and such)


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Sep 17, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> oh and I actually won't....because I will still be playing AC DS!


 same here. also, I am a little suprised that no one has said this yet: IT IS IN JAPINESE!! I don't know about you guys, but I can't read japinese. If they translated it well, however, I probobly will download it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 17, 2005)

Probaly not, i can only read english.


----------



## Linkerator (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm taking Japanese class this year, so I'll be able to translate at least some of the words in the game, so, I'll be getting it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 17, 2005)

[quote="] I'm taking Japanese class this year, so I'll be able to translate at least some of the words in the game, so, I'll be getting it. [/quote]
 thats cool, i wish they had a jap class at school cuz then i'd take it for sure.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 17, 2005)

im def going to take it in high skool


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 17, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [quote="] I'm taking Japanese class this year, so I'll be able to translate at least some of the words in the game, so, I'll be getting it.


thats cool, i wish they had a jap class at school cuz then i'd take it for sure. [/quote]
 I'm not sure if my High School does Japanese. I know in College I can take it, which I will in case I plan to move to Japan because something happens in the U.S. If I can't take it in High School, then I'll definetly take it in College.


----------



## Mino (Sep 17, 2005)

My High School only has Spanish and German, both of which I am taking.  >__<  I want to write/translate for Nintendo, but I'll have to learn Japanese myself or something....


----------



## MGMT (Sep 18, 2005)

i want to learn japenese but i can only learn it in  my senior year and junior year in highskool
and im in 6th grade    
:'(				 cant wait


----------



## The Rutles (Sep 18, 2005)

No, I'm not even sure if I'm going to buy a Revolution with gas the price it is.    			  Driving to school each day costs me 6 bucks.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 18, 2005)

The Rutles said:
			
		

> No, I'm not even sure if I'm going to buy a Revolution with gas the price it is.    			  Driving to school each day costs me 6 bucks.


 Can't you take the bus?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 18, 2005)

or get home schooled?


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 18, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> or get home schooled?


 Heh, heh.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Bul, you could write a book on like 101 reasons why it pays off to get home-schooled.    
^_^


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 18, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bul, you could write a book on like 101 reasons why it pays off to get home-schooled.    
^_^


 If I had the time, that is.


----------



## The Rutles (Sep 18, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> The Rutles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No that turns a short drive into an hour.


----------



## Linkerator (Sep 18, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bul, you could write a book on like 101 reasons why it pays off to get home-schooled.    
^_^


 When I was home-schooled, I hated every little bit of it. :|


----------



## helmsdeep (Oct 16, 2005)

No, probibly not.  I'll be too busy downloading Earthbound and Super Mario RPG and playing SSB3 online.

I'll definatly check out Animal Crossing Rev though.  ;D


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 17, 2005)

If I get to know more about it I will download it from the Revolution.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2006)

Proaply. Hopefully we can understand japeneese!  :lol:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2006)

That'd be cool.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2006)

I'd proboly give a whack at it. See how it first was...


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 22, 2006)

] [quote="DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bul, you could write a book on like 101 reasons why it pays off to get home-schooled.   
^_^


When I was home-schooled, I hated every little bit of it. :| [/quote]
 Hah. I love being homeschooled. But I've had nothing to compare it to.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 22, 2006)

man, i feel like i'm the only non-homeschooled person here...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok. Your not alone. I'm not homeschooled. Unless I am in my sleep but thats a diffrent story.


----------



## Monkey09 (Jan 24, 2006)

I am not homeschooled I wonder what it would be like???


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 25, 2006)

You do school for the whole moring....Then, you're done.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 31, 2006)

OK back to the Animal Crossing on the Rev topic (even though this thread died a while ago) <big><big><big><big><big>I WOULD DEFINATELY 100% DOWNLOAD ANIMAL FOREST! </big></big></big>



It would probably be the first and only game I DO decide to download!


----------



## Max (Feb 1, 2006)

ive played it.its graphics are the same as the GC version
<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>OF COURSE I'LL DOWNLOAD!!YAY!!THAT GAME IS AWSOME</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 1, 2006)

I will be downloading it as well.


----------

